# b12 Tach Install (Success!!!)



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

I finally managed ti install an original cluster grom a sports coupe with a Tachometer in in on my b12 (88 Sentra/2 dr sedan) which did not have one. IT LOOKS FAT, and is probably more accurate than an aftermarket one. First of all I want to gove much props to Greg and Myetball (Alan) for their help. Without them I would not have done it. So, I'm going to give you the quck and dirty on how to put in a factory cluster in your b12. My engine is E16i so this will probably be specificly related to this type of motor. Other motors will probably have different colors on their wires, otherwise it should be the same for everything else.

1. Get the new cluster with the tachometer. You can find them abundently on the junk yards for about $15. Make shure you cut off the wires that come with them (about 3 inches of wire is all you need). Remove the old cluster. Plug out the connections from the old cluster.

2. Here is where the fun begins. Unfortunately it doesent just plug in. You need to swipe the connectors that your original cluster uses into the new cluster connectors. Open the connectors in both the clusters. Start withe the black ones. Take a really small screwdriver or a small knife and start popping them out of their slots and into the new clusters connectors. The first ones will be kind of tricky but you'll get the hang of it. Do it one by one and make shure you match the colors. Each wire even has a discription of what wire it is. If you're not sure just read the titles on the golden lines to make sure you're pluging it where you suppose to. 

3. Onse you have matched/swapped all the wires you should have 4 wires left from the white connector of the new cluster (with the tach). They are:
1 - red/white - goes to the tach signal connection
2 - black - ground (just splice it to the other black one in the
other connector or ground it somewere).
3 - green - that one is for the light. Find a wire in the oter
(black) connector that has a wire which is the same color and 
splice it up to it. Trust me. Otherwise the light won't dim with
the other lights. 
4 - Blue/white - this one does nothing. Just pull it out or leave it. 
5 - Yellow/black?? - OK this is the tricky part. Their is a thick 
yellow/black wire in the same cluster that you probably 
already swapped. It's the third one from the other side of 
this (white) connector. THIS IS THE POWER WIRE. Pull the 
wire that you stuck in it (the yellow/black one) and pot in 
the one that was there in the first place. Hook up a peace of 
speakers wire to it and hook it up to the fuse box (the 
cigarette fuse). This is it.

Oooo, the tach wire goes to this little connector at the driver side fender by the battery. It's light brown and has 2 wires in it. Red/black and red/white. You want to tap into the red/white one. It looks just like the one in the back of the tach. This is the tach wire. Thats it. If you want a pick of it just let me know and I will send it to you. 


88 Nissan Sentra, 2 dr coupe, k&n filter, 8.5 mm wires, tach cluster and more to come.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Congrats! Good to hear you got it working! 
Thanks for the write up too!

-Nick


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Glad it worked out for ya. I'm surprised at how few people actually get something to work from the advise we give on this forum. Maybe they just don't take the time to let us know it worked out. Way to go, don't get in a wreck staring at that pretty tach.

Hopefully by the end of the week I can claim similar success with my up to now secret project. Installing an Infiniti J30 cluster with 150mph speedo and 9k rpm tach into a '85 B11. It's turning out to be a real brain buster but I just about got it mapped out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

Good luck Alan. Will be getting picks of my ride this week and will post them. Thanks again.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Installing an Infiniti J30 cluster with 150mph speedo and 9k rpm tach into a '85 B11. It's turning out to be a real brain buster but I just about got it mapped out.


 You're crazy, but this is what makes this so fun


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

My 2 1/2 year old daughter says the same thing. Only it comes out "You Kayzee"

So far the biggest obstacle is the speedo. J30 uses a hall effect speed sensor while the B11 is direct cable drive. Found a G20 in the local yard, gonna go rape it tommorow. Hopefully I'll find what I need. If not I may go for the G20 cluster, 130mph and 9k rpm. I'm not giving up on the 150mph speedo yet...hehehe

BTW, I've had the cluster in the car since last week, only nothing works....hope I don't run out of gas.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Hit the G20 today and scored some plugs for the back of the J30 cluster. Also got a pocket full of blue cluster bulbs, gonna swap out the green ones on the J30 cluster....should go nicely with the NX 1600 HVAC control panel I picked up the other day.

The speedo is gonna be a bitch...have to track down a J30 cable.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

ok has anyone seen that webpage by john abott and his b12? well im asking about the inverting deal, i wanna know how he did that..let me know if you know please..

hey good to hear it worked out finall..im doing same thing with my deal, maybee ill use this for a guide..


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

how the hell do you "pop" them out of their slots? i need visuals, maybe ill just splice..ar ethey the little silver thinsg yru talking about popping out? if so what end do you pop em out from?


----------

